# My Homemade Skin



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just ordered my skin last night, from Unique Skins. I was disappointed I couldn't see a preview of it on DecalGirl, or I would have ordered it there in the matte finish. I twiddled around with it for a few days and finally think I got it right. Here's the final product:
 

And a close-up of the back so you can read it:


It's just right for me. I can't wait to get it


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

That is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

How were you able to make the preview? I just ordered a skin from Unique Skins and I wanted to show it off as well.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cora said:


> How were you able to make the preview? I just ordered a skin from Unique Skins and I wanted to show it off as well.


I took a screen shot and uploaded it to Flickr  Please share yours, too! I'd love to see it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Silly me, that's so simple I wouldn't have thought of it! Thank you for telling me. And now, for the pictures!



















This skin is to go with the Oberon Celtic Hounds in Wine. I think they'll look lovely together.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I love what you came up with, very pretty! Please make sure to post pics of it on your kindle!

With decalgirl, you should download their template before designing your skin. That way you can see exactly how it will turn out & where the cut lines will fall.

On the cut top line layer of the template I painted in the buttons & screen to have a better idea of what the finished product would look like. This was my preview & the actual to print file...


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Cora, that is just perfect.  I love the colors and the way it maintains the Celtic theme.  I'd love one just like yours to go with my Celtic Hounds.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cora said:


> This skin is to go with the Oberon Celtic Hounds in Wine. I think they'll look lovely together.


That is perfect for the cover -- color and design. You did a beautiful job


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Both are beautiful. They are different and lovely in their own way. Where did you get your designs and how did you start the process?
> 
> I'm sometimes computer challenged...I'm still trying to understand what a screen shot is.  Did you do a right-click and save or use a camera? Really feeling dumb here but trying to learn.
> 
> Thanks.


I got my designs mostly from Rhonna Farrer through Two Peas Digital Scrapbooking (www.twopeasinabucket.com). I designed the background and text myself and did the layout using photoshop brushes and artwork I downloaded there.

As for screenshots, on a Mac it's CMD-Shift-4 to take a screen shot; I don't know the PC command, but it should be a simple keystroke, or a dedicated key on your keyboard even.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

cagnes said:


> I love what you came up with, very pretty! Please make sure to post pics of it on your kindle!
> 
> With decalgirl, you should download their template before designing your skin. That way you can see exactly how it will turn out & where the cut lines will fall.
> 
> On the cut top line layer of the template I painted in the buttons & screen to have a better idea of what the finished product would look like. This was my preview & the actual to print file...


Christine, I did download the DG template (thank you!), but just found it easier to use the UniqueSkins loader. I needed to design in a rectangle first and then transfer it over just to get it down first, and those red cut lines were throwing me off. I'm going to try it again now and see how it looks there. I could order it in a matte finish through DG, which I think would fit my style much better than the glossy.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

To come up with my skin, I spent quite a while browsing google image searches for Celtic designs. I happened upon a picture of a quilt, which is actually what I ended up using. The colors matched so well I just couldn't pass it up. I was really more lucky than anything. http://www.jeanettesfabrictodyefor.com/images/Photogallery/Quilts/Quilts_medium/CelticKnot.jpg Here's the original image for you lulucello .

Oh, and for taking a screenshot on a PC, it's the 'print screen' button. It copies a picture of your desktop, which you can use to paste into something like paint.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> Christine, I did download the DG template (thank you!), but just found it easier to use the UniqueSkins loader. I needed to design in a rectangle first and then transfer it over just to get it down first, and those red cut lines were throwing me off. I'm going to try it again now and see how it looks there. I could order it in a matte finish through DG, which I think would fit my style much better than the glossy.


I just sent Decalgirl an email asking about the custom skin. I couldn't find any info on their site for file requirements, etc. But I did have to make a few adjustments to my skin according to their cut lines, so I may end up ordering a second one, anyway.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I just sent Decalgirl an email asking about the custom skin. I couldn't find any info on their site for file requirements, etc. But I did have to make a few adjustments to my skin according to their cut lines, so I may end up ordering a second one, anyway.


I make mine at 300 dpi & size it to fit their template. The finished size is 3550 x 2650. It is important to design with the cut lines in mind, so you'll know exactly how your design will turn out.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

cagnes said:


> I make mine at 300 dpi & size it to fit their template. The finished size is 3550 x 2650. It is important to design with the cut lines in mind, so you'll know exactly how your design will turn out.


Did you make it one file then with both sides in it? I guess so given your dimensions. OK, I'll go ahead and save as a jpeg with that size. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG Cora!!!  I have the Celtic Hounds because I love all things Celtic.  My family tattoo is the Trinity Knot.  I WANT your custom skin...but I'm dumb.  I have no idea how to do it!


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Gracie, I used Unique Skins, and they made it very easy. I made a link to the original picture, which you would need to save to your computer. Then, go into Unique Skins' designer and upload the picture using the little camera button. Resize and reposition the image however you would like in the creator. It's really simple! Give it a shot, I'm sure you'll be able to do it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I just ordered my skin last night, from Unique Skins. I was disappointed I couldn't see a preview of it on DecalGirl, or I would have ordered it there in the matte finish. I twiddled around with it for a few days and finally think I got it right. Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, beautiful; I've been watching as you've been tweaking it and this one really turned out gorgeous; nice work!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Beautiful, beautiful; I've been watching as you've been tweaking it and this one really turned out gorgeous; nice work!


Thank you! I find I have to go through several iterations before I arrive at a design I'm truly happy with.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Cora said:


> Silly me, that's so simple I wouldn't have thought of it! Thank you for telling me. And now, for the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Thought I'd put a pic up of your Oberon design so we can admire them together; you did a beautiful job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there anyone who could be so kind as to describe in detail how one goes about designing your own skin?
I have a MacBookPro if that makes any difference.
Thanks to "cagnes" (who along with "luvmybrats" made it possible for me to get one of the most beautiful skins ever) I found a site that has digital scrapbooking stuff; it was daunting but I found some angel designs that I wanted to try to make a skin out of.
What program do you use?
How do you get it to the size of the kindle template; I have the template from decalgirl, but I don't know the first thing about how everyone in here gets it to the exact size of the template.
If anyone could help me I'd really appreciate it.
Thank you.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Is there anyone who could be so kind as to describe in detail how one goes about designing your own skin?
> I have a MacBookPro if that makes any difference.
> Thanks to "cagnes" (who along with "luvmybrats" made it possible for me to get one of the most beautiful skins ever) I found a site that has digital scrapbooking stuff; it was daunting but I found some angel designs that I wanted to try to make a skin out of.
> What program do you use?
> ...


Feel free to pm me if you like.

I used Photoshop; you could use Photoshop elements, too. You can download a free 30-day full trial of either of these programs at www.adobe.com if you don't have them (Photoshop Elements is easier to start with, and a program worth having, IMO). I also use a Mac. The template is a photoshop file.

I'd open the template and open all the design files you have (they should be jpgs or png files). Then, just start layering and arranging the stuff in a style that pleases you.

Or if that all sounds foreign to you, you can email me your files and I'll put something together for you to start with and then you can re-arrange it from there.  I'm [email protected]


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Those are all really impressive.  I'm all motivated to try and finally make one for my DX.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks to "cagnes" (who along with "luvmybrats" made it possible for me to get one of the most beautiful skins ever) I found a site that has digital scrapbooking stuff; it was daunting but I found some angel designs that I wanted to try to make a skin out of.


luvmy4brats has that lovely butterfly decal. Was it cagnes who designed that? I have done a search of digital scrap sites but couldnt find many butterfly sites.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Does Photoshop Elements come for a Mac or do you use it in virtual windows on your mac?
Paula ny


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Does Photoshop Elements come for a Mac or do you use it in virtual windows on your mac?
> Paula ny


There's a Mac version as well.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

O my, Cora!!  If you don't mind me copying you I think I just found my birthday present!  I almost ordered that cover and the skin you made is PERFECT with it!  With your permission, can I also have this combination?


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Of course, Sendie! I had such a hard time finding a good skin to go with that cover, I hope you enjoy it as well!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Did you make it one file then with both sides in it? I guess so given your dimensions. OK, I'll go ahead and save as a jpeg with that size. Thank you for your help!


Yes, the template is one file with both sides on it & I just work the design on that. The dimensions are the total size of the decalgirl template, not the finished skin.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Pushka said:


> luvmy4brats has that lovely butterfly decal. Was it cagnes who designed that? I have done a search of digital scrap sites but couldnt find many butterfly sites.


The digital elements are from designerdigitals.com, the artist is Katie Pertiet.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG you both did a beautiful job creating your skins!!! I am so jealous of your talent! =)

cagnes,

I still think you should design for decalgirl. Everytime I see your skin (and luvmy4brats') I literally drool, they are just beautiful! Now if only I could learn how.....lol  I love the white background (library due date card). Very pretty.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Cora said:


> Of course, Sendie! I had such a hard time finding a good skin to go with that cover, I hope you enjoy it as well!


Thank you so much! Now I have to re-install PS on my computer since I had to reformat last month  and get with it. I found the jpeg you posted last night and saved it hoping you'd give me permission. Now I'll have a greyhound cover to go with my real houndies!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Cora-
Thanks for the link to the Celtic design. It's perfect!
Judith


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

lulucello said:


> Cora-
> Thanks for the link to the Celtic design. It's perfect!
> Judith


You're welcome! I'm glad that others who love the Celtic Hounds in wine are able to use this as well. It was so hard to find a skin that really felt like it went well with the color and style of the cover.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

908tracy said:


> OMG you both did a beautiful job creating your skins!!! I am so jealous of your talent! =)
> 
> cagnes,
> 
> I still think you should design for decalgirl. Everytime I see your skin (and luvmy4brats') I literally drool, they are just beautiful! Now if only I could learn how.....lol  I love the white background (library due date card). Very pretty.


Thanks, but I'm not that talented!  I'm not the artist who created them, I'm just resizing & arranging digital elements in photoshop that I purchased. The terms of use for the digital graphics is personal use only.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

cagnes said:


> Thanks, but I'm not that talented!  I'm not the artist who created them, I'm just resizing & arranging digital elements in photoshop that I purchased. The terms of use for the digital graphics is personal use only.


cagnes, I have to agree with 908tracy; you may not be the artist, but you have an amazing talent for designing, and the handmade bag you made to go with your Oberon case, along w/your custom designed skin: they are all absolutely stunning.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful job on both of those skins.  Makes me want a custom skin.  I would love to have something that looks quilted.
deb


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

hsuthard, thank you for your generous offer to help me figure out how to make the design; i will email you; thank you. Juli


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey thankyou for that info cagnes! Now, all I need is a crash course in Photoshop elements - I have had it on my laptop forever, I start to use it and give up! I tried it with the decalgirl template and damned if I can get the layer thingies to work for me - I end up with a 'paper' that covers half of the front kindle and half of the back and be damned if I can move it! 

I love all these designed decals - well done people (I could say ladies but is that correct?)



cagnes said:


> The digital elements are from designerdigitals.com, the artist is Katie Pertiet.


 Ah, I have done some rummaging and can see what my job is going to be today!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Hey thankyou for that info cagnes! Now, all I need is a crash course in Photoshop elements - I have had it on my laptop forever, I start to use it and give up! I tried it with the decalgirl template and damned if I can get the layer thingies to work for me - I end up with a 'paper' that covers half of the front kindle and half of the back and be damned if I can move it!
> 
> I love all these designed decals - well done people (I could say ladies but is that correct?)
> Ah, I have done some rummaging and can see what my job is going to be today!


You need to pull the new paper onto the template as it's own layer.

Also, check out all the free stuff on Two Peas to play with: http://www.twopeasinabucket.com/shop/digital-kits/kit-price-free/

And yes, it's easy to get sucked in! Have fun exploring


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I went to that site cagnes mentioned and even the artist......looks, well, I am totally lost! lol

I am sticking to my "you all are very talented" and meaning it in every sense of the word!!! 

Cagnes....would pay you to do one for me!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

You guys gave me a great idea: 























It's one of my favorite pieces of art and I think it will go will with my brown/black Octo Weave cover. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

raven312 said:


> You guys gave me a great idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS!! I love it - it will look great with that cover.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you! I wouldn't have thought of it if I hadn't seen what you did.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Well, I went to that site cagnes mentioned and even the artist......looks, well, I am totally lost! lol
> 
> I am sticking to my "you all are very talented" and meaning it in every sense of the word!!!
> 
> Cagnes....would pay you to do one for me!


I'd gladly help you out at no charge... just pm me for details.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I'd gladly help you out at no charge... just pm me for details.


Oh wonderful!! You are a gem!!!! PM sent...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Grr, I usually use Microsoft Digital editor and am struggling with elements.  So, I have the decalgirl template opened up in Elements, and that gives me 'cutlines' 'art' and 'mask'.  I can see that Art slides over the top of mask so you can see the outlines, but how the devil do you drag your picture onto the art slide.  All I end up doing is creating the picture next to the decal template, but not onto it.
Help please!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You need to create a new layer for your artwork and put it on top of the art layer, but under the cutlines and mask layers. You can rearrange the order of the layers by clicking and dragging them above or below each other. I hope that helps! If not, there are a ton of tutorials and videos out there for working with layers that might help.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that is beautiful


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> GORGEOUS!! I love it - it will look great with that cover.


Pretty cool.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks. I'm dying to see what it's going to look like on my Kindle.  I designed another also, and will order that in a few weeks... no rush.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I really, really love that.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

The status of my order got changed to 'Shipped' for the custom skin... Maybe I'll get it before the weekend.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

raven,

Your design is very cool and will look awesome with your cover! Nice job. Have you thought about hopping over to the photo gallery thread and having one of our talented screensaver making members make you a matching ss? I was very pleased with what they did for me. =)

cora,

Wooo Hoooo! Oberon watches are so exciting. Hope you love yours!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Tracy, 

I toyed with the idea of making one.  I think I will pop in there and see what they can do with it.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

You're welcome raven!

You are going to love it because like my skin, the majority of the picture is front and center.  Post pics for us of the finished baby!!!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll definitely do that!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok you guys made me want to try to create my own skin. Here is what I came up with...



















I am now TOTALLY hooked. I can feel a whole lot more of these coming on.

(I used digital scrapbooking supplies from scrapgirls dot com)


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Reyn, Beautiful skins; so creative and really different from one another. thanks for sharing!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Reyn said:


> Ok you guys made me want to try to create my own skin. Here is what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO COOL!!! I love it! Is that your own photograph, too? That's what custom skins are all about  Great Job!

And if you haven't checked out Two Peas yet, you really have to. Their stash of free digital kits is really great. I love TheDigiChick.com, too.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

That first one is really cool!  It's addictive, isn't it?  LOL


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

It is very addictive!  I am a digi scrapper so this just adds another reason to love my kindle.  That is not my photo, it is actually a piece of digipaper from a kit.  I could go look up the name of the kit if you would like.  I do have the perfect photo so look for another beach theme skin soon.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Lordy, now kindleboards has got me addicted to digital scrapping sites.  Is there no end!!!! 

OK, I think I have the hang of photoshop elements, so can someone let me know what is the max meg size the file can be for decalgirl?  I gather the process is that I email them first to let them know, they email me back and then I respond to that email?  But the size is important at the moment.

Currently I have 3 different designs in mind, which might mean that I now need to go buy 3 more oberon covers........


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Lordy, now kindleboards has got me addicted to digital scrapping sites. Is there no end!!!!
> 
> OK, I think I have the hang of photoshop elements, so can someone let me know what is the max meg size the file can be for decalgirl? I gather the process is that I email them first to let them know, they email me back and then I respond to that email? But the size is important at the moment.
> 
> Currently I have 3 different designs in mind, which might mean that I now need to go buy 3 more oberon covers........


I don't remember a max size mentioned. If you use their template & size your image at 300 dpi, you should be fine.

I worked on these today for a friend with her 3 cats...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oooh, birman or ragdoll?  We have a grey ragdoll kitten and I was thinking maybe I could.....lol  which would mean another oberon cover...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Lordy, now kindleboards has got me addicted to digital scrapping sites. Is there no end!!!!
> 
> OK, I think I have the hang of photoshop elements, so can someone let me know what is the max meg size the file can be for decalgirl? I gather the process is that I email them first to let them know, they email me back and then I respond to that email? But the size is important at the moment.
> 
> Currently I have 3 different designs in mind, which might mean that I now need to go buy 3 more oberon covers........


I don't remember a max file size, either. My file was too big to send via email, so I ended up uploading it to my account at Mediafire and sending DecalGirl a link to it. They haven't mentioned a problem, so I'm guessing it worked just fine.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my, these are gorgeous. Love the beach and the kitties.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Those are amazing.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Christine, 

Those are absolutely gorgeous; you have such an eye for these things; I especially love the background elements you used; another winner!!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Cagnes just did one for me, that I absolutely love!!! Just ordered it yesterday. And yes, she definately has an eye for this! =) Thanks again Cagnes!!!

Here it is!! Will match beautifully with my Dragonfly Pond Oberon plus it won't clash with a few others that I have in mind for future purchases. (Oberons)










I have a pond in my backyard so when I saw the Dragonfly Pond cover I knew it was mine. We started out with all dragonflies, but not so colorful so I asked her to add some butterflies. (Thanks also to Luvmy4brats for posting her beautiful butterfly custom skin, love hers as well!) =)


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

This is maybe as good a place as any to put this (but feel free to move me if I'm wrong Betsy)

I don't think I get skins? (is there something wrong with me) I have to also admit that I think this maybe true of covers too.

Don't get me wrong, the skins I've seen here (and when i've looked at the skin stores) are cool, and really nice, but I guess some part of me is just not getting the "need". (Was I out of work so long that everything now comes down to actual "need"?) 

I got the plain Amazon cover for my DX and I'm skinless. . . The Oberon covers are amazing (and I do have one in my wish list) but I'm like "why?" I mean, I guess partly it's a "style thing" but as Ann would attest, I'm sometimes very much about that (come-on, my everyday china is wedgewood) ... so what's up with me on this ... hmmmm

Anyway, I needed to say that... feel free to tell me I'm coo-coo


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

lol Richard! You're not coo coo, just skinless. That made me laugh too! 

I would say it's just a matter of personal taste/preference. I like that it is protected from grime and scratches with the skin. The cover (i have an Oberon) makes me feel more like I am reading a real book (only better!) and also it is exquisitely protected. Both my skin and cover combo screams ME!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome skins!  This is a fabulous idea!

Cagnes,

Where do you find the beautiful bird/nature pics?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Richard, for me skins are about keeping my device clean and new-looking. I discovered them with phones; if you have a skin on your phone and then remove it, it looks brand new. If you don't you're going to see wear on the buttons and case of your phone. I assume it's the same with the Kindle, maybe even more so since there's so much more body compared to a phone. And if you can throw in a little style as well, then all the better!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Oooh, birman or ragdoll? We have a grey ragdoll kitten and I was thinking maybe I could.....lol which would mean another oberon cover...


 They're Ragdolls. I love Ragdolls, I have 2 bicolors.



skyblue said:


> Awesome skins! This is a fabulous idea!
> 
> Cagnes,
> 
> Where do you find the beautiful bird/nature pics?


 I purchased them from designerdigitals.com. I was browsing the scrapbook papers at Michael's today & they had some gorgeous designs. I picked up a few on sale & I'll try scanning them... I think they make beautiful skins!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

cagnes said:


> They're Ragdolls. I love Ragdolls, I have 2 bicolors.
> 
> I purchased them from designerdigitals.com. I was browsing the scrapbook papers at Michael's today & they had some gorgeous designs. I picked up a few on sale & I'll try scanning them... I think they make beautiful skins!


Oh yeah, the sure do have beautiful digitals! 

This is our baby raggie:


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oooooooooh Pushka! What an adorable kitten. So sweet!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Not ordering this one, but wanted to see how it looks online 

Just a question, do I send the jpeg file (which is only a few megs) or the PSD file, which is 62mb?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

That's a gorgeous skin Pushka! I recognize some of the brushes, but not the butterflies... are those from papers or elements? You should flatten the file with the cut layer off & save it as a jpg.

Your Raggie kitten is adorable! How old is he/she?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey thankyou revered Cagnes!  Ah, flatten is the trick. The three butterflies are called 'Winged clusters Rub on no 2' by Katie Pertiet  I needed a red butterfly and that took me ages to find - eventually on the last page of Katie's elements I think (we are talking 100's of designs) I found it.

Our ragdoll was around 15 weeks old when that photo was taken and he is now around 22 weeks old. He is the most gorgeous cuddly cat. Our other cat (Pushka ) is about 10 years old and is very feisty, with everyone, so when Pushka is inside, our gorgeous raggie is safely elsewhere. Luckily Pushka is an outside cat. 

So, this would be what I would send to decalgirl?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

That's it Pushka, sent it just like that!

I recognized the winged clusters & the red butterfly later. It's the folded butterfly that I couldn't place, but I see now where you found it...  I hadn't noticed that paper set before. I love all the designs you put tougher, great job!

All of my cats are older. I'm sure you're enjoying your gorgeous kitty, they're so much fun at that age!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh that is beautiful Pushka!!! Great job. =)


----------



## misskris (Jan 26, 2010)

These are so beautiful and I am completely inspired!  I'm gonna try this weekend - hope you don't mind my "stealing" some of the ideas off of the butterflies skin - I just love them and I haven't seen anything at any of the sites that are as pretty as this!

Wish me luck!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Good luck Kris!!!

I tried going to the site and well.....just all looked Greek to me. =)  Hope you have better luck with it than I did. I love butterflies too, even have a butterfly tatt on my shoulder. Be sure to post your designs so we can all drool over them!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Whew! I thought it was just me.


lol!!! Definitely Not!  I was like    then enlisted the help of those in the know.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah, I hate the idea of technology getting the better of me.  It took me a while to figure out photoshop elements, but once I did, it all, kind of, makes sense.  Kind of.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Ah, I hate the idea of technology getting the better of me. It took me a while to figure out photoshop elements, but once I did, it all, kind of, makes sense. Kind of.


Oh, the skills you gain from having a kindle! LOL Enjoy your new hobby, and just ask if you get stuck.


----------



## misskris (Jan 26, 2010)

I am certain I'll get stuck!  But I'm determined - just have to wait 'till kids go to bed to figure out where to start.  I e-mailed Decalgirl today for the template but didn't hear back from them


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a link to the Decalgirl template file:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44652

Don't want you to waste any time now that it's bedtime for the kiddies


----------



## misskris (Jan 26, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> Here's a link to the Decalgirl template file:
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44652
> 
> Don't want you to waste any time now that it's bedtime for the kiddies


You are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Pushka, beautiful job with the butterfly skin; it's exquisite; I'm lost on Photoshop, but have an appt w/ Mac One to One to learn it, but not till 2/8; I can't wait to try my hand at some; you are all coming up with some amazing skins.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Cagnes just did one for me, that I absolutely love!!! Just ordered it yesterday. And yes, she definately has an eye for this! =) Thanks again Cagnes!!!
> 
> Here it is!! Will match beautifully with my Dragonfly Pond Oberon plus it won't clash with a few others that I have in mind for future purchases. (Oberons)
> 
> ...


I want to order the dragonfly cover too....and I think this is the best skin I have every seen!!!! Could you please, pretty please tell me if I could order the butterfly/dragonfly skin from Decal Girl and how to order it? 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Aw thanks Yorkie Lady! I am glad you love this skin as much as I know I will. 

I've just answered your PM. Of course I don't mind if you order one. I just Pm'ed the lovely talented cagnes asking her how to share this with you. Will be in touch through PM's.

=)


----------

